

unix2date.com: convert unix time ➡ human readable date - timbowhite
http://unix2date.com

======
jbrooksuk
I prefer using [http://unixtimesta.mp](http://unixtimesta.mp)

------
easytiger

        $ date -d @1381744359
        Mon Oct 14 10:52:39 BST 2013

